# Why can't I get credit for money I spent?



## csxjohn (Jul 11, 2012)

:annoyed: I foolishly bought each of my daughters a voucher for a $99 bonus week.

They could use this for any bonus week regardless of its listed price.

It turns out that they have expired before either of them could use them.  We thought they had more time on them.  

So I can understand not being able to redeem them for a bonus week but I don't understand why I can't get a refund or credit for the money I spent on them for other business I do with you.

It seems that it is probably illegal for you to keep that money but I don't want to research that until I hear from you.

I did call your office and was told I'm out the money and can't get a credit.

I have had nothing but good things to say about DAE on TUG and other places.  I hope that can continue.  

What is your official policy concerning this and I wonder if anyone else here on the forums has any thoughts.

Thanks,
John


----------



## geekette (Jul 11, 2012)

I have nothing but good things to say about DAE, fair warning, and have to ask if there was an expiration date on the certificates (or whatever it is you received)?   

I would expect an expiration, and for that to be made clear at time of purchase and printed on email or card or whatever the tangible received was.

I believe this to be a case of Buyer Beware and would not expect an extension and certainly not a refund.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jul 11, 2012)

What would be the purpose of sell in a highly discounted bonus week if you could just get your money back.  The idea is to use them to move inventory that otherwise wouldn't have gotten used.

How long did you have them?

KT


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 11, 2012)

I do a lot with groupons and if the groupon expires you can still use them for goods or services in the amount you paid but not the original deal.

It is my understanding that many state laws protect consumers in situations where coupons of this nature expire with out being able to use them.

In looking through my posts you would see that I have nothing but good things to say about DAE also.


We did mis-read the expiration date and thought we had until the end of this year to use them but were not aware of the loss of funds if not used in time.

I'm hoping they give me the credit, we will see.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 11, 2012)

This has been resolved by DAE. I will give you details later when I get to a computer.  I still highly recommend using DAElive.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 11, 2012)

Let us know how it turns out. That would be "above and beyond" if they refund your money.  I hope it turns out in your favor.  I once had somewhat of a similar missunderstanding with RCI and once I got higher up on the ladder in my protest they just refunded the complete exchange fee to keep me happy.  You just have to get to the right guy who really knows what a happy customer is worth...instead of some drone who is just reading you the policy.  If you're a long time customer I think they will eventually take care of you.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2012)

John, I am glad it worked out for you.  I always hear such great things about DAE.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 11, 2012)

*Resolution*

DAE has extended the coupons until the end of this year.

I have never had any problems with them that were not worked out.

When I gave the coupons to the kids I should have read them more closely or kept them myself and just given the kids a home made gift card for a free vacation.

I have used DAE since they first bought out DVU and will continue to use them.  They are free to join, have $125 domestic exchanges and bonus weeks as low as $79 at times.

I forgot all about their help desk when I asked my question here for them to answer.  Much quicker by using their help desk.

Thanks to all that responed here.


----------

